# CiM April 2009 Pinhole Issue Online now



## christopher walrath (Mar 29, 2009)

That's right. The April issue has hit the e-stands. 41 pages dedicated to pinhole photography including a great piece by our own Dick Sanders. So check it out.

Another announcement. CiM now has a mobile website. No great shakes but you might find a little something new any time you pop in. If you log in on a PC it will just forward you to the normal website. Really just for mobile users.

www.cim.param.mobi

The website also has articles on shooting fireworks, a reprint of an article by Peter Rowlands (editor of Underwater Photography magazine) about the Nikonos V camera and David continues his saga with starting out in large format photography with a 100+ year old camera.


----------



## Dick Sanders (Apr 9, 2009)

The Pinhole issue of CIM is very cool. And thanks for the nice compliment, Chris. It was great fun to participate.


----------



## terri (Apr 15, 2009)

Great work, all!     :thumbup:


----------

